# Extreme Cold



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know everyone on the forum knows this, but just being on the tail end of wind chills at -50 here in Indiana, please remember that being outside for any length of time is dangerous for our four legged children in the extreme cold. I stood in full winter gear letting the boys take turns going potty and rushing them back as fast as I could in case I needed to do a rescue mission. Even being outside for only a few minutes, Riley was holding his paws up and shaking them one at a time as I dried them off inside for him.


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

We had the same issue here in Ohio. Odie would run out, do his business as fast as possible and run back in. Usually he's the one begging to be out all the time.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Some dogs like Huskies can handle the cold. A Vizsla is not a Husky. Never leave a short coated dog out in sub freezing conditions.

I know, common sense and no one on the forum would do this. But walk down a neighborhood and listen to dogs bark in yards in extreme cold conditions.

Came across this picture.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It has been horribly bitterly cold and very snowy with both blowing and drifting snow here in London Ontario. 
We have been cooped up for what seems like forever!
Dharma is going stir crazy and uses the house as an exercise field. Here most places we like to go are just not passable for us or close enough for us to go to. It has basically been the front lawn and then dash for the door (if we can get past the snow banks)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Same conditions here in Toronto. We live right by Lake Ontario and with the bitter cold and windchill walks and outdoor play time have been short, even with Aspen's Chilly Dog coat and head muff, and Ruffwear boots. He is just is not a fan of winter and prefers to curl up as close to the fire place as possible. I think he'll be more excited to see spring than us! Luckily we have a great daycare facility that helps tire him out a couple days a week. That combined with indoor training and games is helping to get him, and us through this very chilly winter.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We've got 4 inches of snow on the ground in Georgia!! - with temps in the teens & 20's. (Thankfully no wind today)

I know there is no comparison to what you all have going on but our dogs have never seen snow and they are quite put out by it. They lift their feet when they walk and are literally sulking about having to go out to potty in it. Our male stood on the porch and pee'd on a bush next to it so he never even had to leave the concrete this morning. 

What a terribly cold winter we are having. Unseasonably cold for all.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

In Ohio it's been as low as -15 with wind chills around -30 or so off the lake. We also have TONS of snow on the ground. My rule of thumb with our boy has been to let him go out and pee, then come in and warm up, then we'll go outside again to do any other business. Just standing to go potty quickly he's been picking up one paw at a time because it's so cold. I try to limit our outside adventures to about 2-3 minutes max, if I can help it. I try to remind myself of what it would be like to go out there barefoot without a coat.

Seeing stuff posted on facebook from friends and dog wardens about dogs tied up outside in this weather makes me want to shoot the owners. Some people just don't have the common sense or heart to own a dog. Unfortunately, these weather conditions really make some people apparent.

The up side of this weather - vizsla snuggle time ALL the time!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just dropped in - 2C what condition - Your condition was in - the weather is cold - but like training you condition the pup - PIKE a lap mutt & couch PUP - the other side with upland hunting - I condition PIKE to hunt all day even if it never gets above 15deg - this is what he does - soft in the house & hard in the field - you have to set limits - do not limit the pup - yes we R in front of the fireplace after 2hrs off lead - LOL -


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Emily1970 said:


> just being on the tail end of wind chills at -50 here in Indiana, please remember that being outside for any length of time is dangerous for our four legged children in the extreme cold.


I took pictures of my boy in this weather and I knew my camera felt frozen just after a minute of exposure, but I never realized the camera could not save any of these pictures! :'(


----------

